# Nachtaktive gilde gesucht



## Dugana (8. Januar 2009)

hiho,
suche jetzt schon seit langer zeit eine gilde die ab 0 uhr raidet da ich ab 16 bis 23 uhr arbeite könntet ihr mir vllt paar gilde sagen oda links auf deren seite posten. 
danke für antworten


----------



## Altsahir (8. Januar 2009)

Das wäre doch Hier besser aufgehoben ....

Gruß Alts


----------



## Frostnova (8. Januar 2009)

mut du schon selber suchen.......gibts aber, hab ich schon gesehen

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=23


----------



## UndJensIstNichtDa (8. Januar 2009)

Die Gilde Immortales auf Baelgun bietet auf Allianzseite einen nachtraid an. Gib bei Google einfach Immortales Baelgun ein dann kommste auf deren Homepage, oder guck im offieziellen WoW-Forum im Serverforum Baelgun, da findeste die dann auch.
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.

LG


----------



## Agrimor (9. Januar 2009)

Also wir (2 kleine Gilden auf Hordenseite RvD) sind recht nachtaktiv. Mit Mitternacht als Startpunkt können wir nicht dienen, 23 Uhr ist aber nicht selten.


----------

